# When did Uber start getting 45% cut?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

See the breakdown:



http://imgur.com/a/CJp3IJ9


Booking fee need to be abolished. Does one "really" need to book a ride? It's an app not a booking agent!

Service fee should never be based on time and mileage since us drivers, we're the ones doing the service here! If someone out there starts a new rideshare app that only charges $1 service fee, that would put Uber and Lyft out of business? Shall we start a revolution?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Your pay is not based on a percentage. You are paid a defined amount for time and distance. Plus any applicable "surge". Period.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Uber ?



911 Guy said:


> Your pay is not based on a percentage. You are paid a defined amount for time and distance. Plus any applicable "surge". Period.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Optional insurance? Don't sound good to me.

How about an anti-tip? You give a couple bucks back to a well-behaved pax.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> If someone out there starts a new rideshare app that only charges $1 service fee, that would put Uber and Lyft out of business? Shall we start a revolution?


Only about 2 times a week. :whistling:


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

911 Guy said:


> Your pay is not based on a percentage. You are paid a defined amount for time and distance. Plus any applicable "surge". Period.


If you look at Uber's posted passenger rates, and compare to the driver's rates they still maintain the fiction of taking a 25% cut. But of course, that doesn't account for the booking fee, and it doesn't account for Upfront Pricing price gouging, so Uber's cut ends up being much more.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I started noticing it early last year. At that time when I calculated the average both companies were taking from about four days of trips it was between 41-44%. See signature. Please support the "70% rule".


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I started noticing it early last year. At that time when I calculated the average both companies were taking from about four days of trips it was between 41-44%. See signature. Please support the "70% rule".


In 2018 Uber took 41% of the total fares my passenger paid (including the booking fee). In 2017 it was 37%.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> See the breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you want your pay to be based solely on what the rider pays?

Sure, just as soon as you are willing to pay Uber when a passenger has free rides...or deeply discounted rides where Ubers "share" is a negative number.

You are, and always were, paid based on your miles and minutes. 
You never did get a percentage of the total fare. Scroll all the way back to your first ride and you will see that, including the booking fee (which, in part, btw pays the insurance) you never made 80% of the total fare.

You always got a percentage of;
Base rate
Miles
Minutes

Period
End 
Of
Story.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Of course, they have a price gouging algorithm based on supply and demand. Uber is booking at the rate of $15 billion per quarter. Revenue for last quarter was $3 billion, so 20%. Hard to fudge that without getting caught. They claimed a loss of $1 billion on the quarter, a number that is so complicated that it is easy to fudge. But you can bet there is pressure to reduce that loss in coming quarters. Let see what revenue to booking is next quarter. Earnings announced Aug 8 at 4pm .


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, you want your pay to be based solely on what the rider pays?
> 
> Sure, just as soon as you are willing to pay Uber when a passenger has free rides...or deeply discounted rides where Ubers "share" is a negative number.
> 
> ...


So you mean when they talked about the 'take-rate' in their IPO prospectus as a percentage of the fare as well as subsequent statements referring to the percentage that drivers shouldn't look at it as a percentage? Trying to have your cake and eat it to eh? As for paying for the free and deeply discounted fares which ultimately created a culture of riders who believe this is normal, that is on Uber and Lyft who decided they would play games with the paxoles and slowly raise rates as they quickly decrease rider take creating a profit on both the backs of the paxoles and the drivers. It seems a win win until the regulators start marching in which they are currently doing.



911 Guy said:


> Your pay is not based on a percentage. You are paid a defined amount for time and distance. Plus any applicable "surge". Period.


Pay is referred to as the 'take-rate' in the IPO prospectus for uber investors thus the percentage they refer to in it is not valid? Does that mean the SEC should look into why a percentage, using the 'take-rate', was included if it is not relevant? If I was an investor in these house of cards, which I am not, I sure as heck would want to know the PERCENTAGE going to drivers and the PERCENTAGE going to the company I am investing in. Quit trying to split hairs and lets call it the way it is.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> So you mean when they talked about the 'take-rate' in their IPO prospectus as a percentage of the fare as well as subsequent statements referring to the percentage that drivers shouldn't look at it as a percentage? Trying to have your cake and eat it to eh? As for paying for the free and deeply discounted fares which ultimately created a culture of riders who believe this is normal, that is on Uber and Lyft who decided they would play games with the paxoles and slowly raise rates as they quickly decrease rider take creating a profit on both the backs of the paxoles and the drivers. It seems a win win until the regulators start marching in which they are currently doing.
> 
> 
> Pay is referred to as the 'take-rate' in the IPO prospectus for uber investors thus the percentage they refer to in it is not valid? Does that mean the SEC should look into why a percentage, using the 'take-rate', was included if it is not relevant? If I was an investor in these house of cards, which I am not, I sure as heck would want to know the PERCENTAGE going to drivers and the PERCENTAGE going to the company I am investing in. Quit trying to split hairs and lets call it the way it is.


Nope.
When referring to their earnings they refer to percentage of total fare.
When referring to driver earnings they are referring to percentage of, as stated in our contract;
Base rate
Miles
Minutes

The fact that you think the word percentage can only have one application is your flawed logic based in your personal impact bias.

But, I mean, all you have to do is analyze your writing style and see that you think you know more about this because you have some rudimentary understanding of some IPO jargon. But you fail to apply English rules to the basic principle of making sentences mean different things based on contextual applications...

But, whatever.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Lot of Kool Aid being consumed.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Does anyone take a look at the Monthly Summaries under tax information to see what Uber's take rate is?

I have not done a ton of rides, but so far Uber's take rate shows to be just over 21% in my account.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Averaged over the quarter and over the world, Uber charged customers $15 billion and payed drivers $12 billion. The $15 billion is the single most important number to Uber right now. They will pay drivers in whatever fashion makes that number grow the most because that number coupled with losses that don't exceed the estimates is what drives the stock price. I personally would be bullish on the company short term.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> They claimed a loss of $1 billion on the quarter, a number that is so complicated that it is easy to fudge. But you can bet there is pressure to reduce that loss in coming quarters.


They have been pouring billions into developing RoboCars that, someday, might only kill 8% of their passengers

Once Uber/Lyft stop chasing this unattainable wet dream of putting RoboCars on the road, and focus on selling a human-based product, they might actually be able to make their drivers -- and investors -- a little bit happier.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Optional insurance? Don't sound good to me.
> 
> How about an anti-tip? You give a couple bucks back to a well-behaved pax.


The cost of insurance was offset by an increase in our per minute rate. (or maybe it was the per mile rate?)


WAHN said:


> Does anyone take a look at the Monthly Summaries under tax information to see what Uber's take rate is?
> 
> I have not done a ton of rides, but so far Uber's take rate shows to be just over 21% in my account.
> 
> View attachment 335571


My calculations show their take at approx 29% (down from 35% 6 months ago)


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> See the breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


------------------------
They have given you a raise. Everyone else is paying up to 65% to the mighty Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Uber just continues to rape us all. No lube.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Uber just continues to rape us all. No lube.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Doesn't the breakdown show Uber got its cut from the driver? Passengers simply have to pay for the fare eventually. Unless I missed something here?



Atom guy said:


> If you look at Uber's posted passenger rates, and compare to the driver's rates they still maintain the fiction of taking a 25% cut. But of course, that doesn't account for the booking fee, and it doesn't account for Upfront Pricing price gouging, so Uber's cut ends up being much more.


Some do prefer it that way.



Reynob Moore said:


> Uber just continues to rape us all. No lube.


Um so how else would they calculate the fare then if it wasn't for what you just said?



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, you want your pay to be based solely on what the rider pays?
> 
> Sure, just as soon as you are willing to pay Uber when a passenger has free rides...or deeply discounted rides where Ubers "share" is a negative number.
> 
> ...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> See the breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber came into existence with fraudulent misrepresentation, they deceived drivers to drive illegally in most States.
Uber lied about vetting drivers, lied about how much a person could earn and deliberately set a no tipping policy.
Uber is just a scam operation.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, you want your pay to be based solely on what the rider pays?
> 
> Sure, just as soon as you are willing to pay Uber when a passenger has free rides...or deeply discounted rides where Ubers "share" is a negative number.
> 
> ...


If AB5 wins in California, Uber should be given an ultimatum which includes the following...

1) Driver pay rates should be at least 75% of local taxi rates or 75% of what the pax are charged whichever is GREATER.

2) Show drivers the FULL pickup AND delivery addresses in ADVANCE and do not penalize drivers in any way whatsoever for declining trip offers.

3) A major improvement in their "discipline" and ratings systems.

Etc, etc, etc

If Uber and Lyft refuse the above demands, drivers should be declared EMPLOYEES.



lyft_rat said:


> Averaged over the quarter and over the world, Uber charged customers $15 billion and payed drivers $12 billion.


Unless you've seen data that the rest of us haven't, Uber's IPO prospectus has no data on driver payouts percentages.

It also has no data by country, so we have no profit and loss data and no driver payout data for the US. They've obviously got something to hide.

The uber and lyft prospectus are a whitewash.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unless you've seen data that the rest of us haven't, Uber's IPO prospectus has no data on driver payouts percentages.
> 
> It also has no data by country, so we have no profit and loss data and no driver payout data for the US. They've obviously got something to hide.
> 
> The uber and lyft prospectus are a whitewash.


It's not in the prospectus, it's in the quarterly earnings report.

Anyway, why do you care? Driver rates are known. If Uber does better, this likely won't hurt drivers. (I don't consider NOT getting a big surge bonus as getting hurt.) If Uber does worse, lower driver rates are all but guaranteed.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> It's not in the prospectus, it's in the quarterly earnings report.
> 
> Anyway, why do you care? Driver rates are known. If Uber does better, this likely won't hurt drivers. (I don't consider NOT getting a big surge bonus as getting hurt.) If Uber does worse, lower driver rates are all but guaranteed.


Actually Uber earns more today then they did 4 years ago, yet driver pay has been steadily decreasing. Uber will always try to take a larger percentage as long as there is no regulation to govern them.
For those that think regulating Uber is wrong then don't complain when you can't pay your bills while Uber management buys 72 million dollar mansions with the revenue we generate.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> See the breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't looking at it from the Uber Point of View. They see that they are giving you a 55% cut and they'd like to figure out how to reduce that further. That's money out the door they'll never see again.



peteyvavs said:


> Actually Uber earns more today then they did 4 years ago, yet driver pay has been steadily decreasing. Uber will always try to take a larger percentage as long as there is no regulation to govern them.
> For those that think regulating Uber is wrong then don't complain when you can't pay your bills while Uber management buys 72 million dollar mansions with the revenue we generate.


Being opposed to regulation is part of Uber's DNA, its hardwired into the company's mission. When they opened shop here in Pennsylvania, the Public Utility Commission that regulates taxi and other transportation services determined they were in violation and it didn't stop them.

Can regulation change their behavior now? Maybe, or maybe not


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You aren't looking at it from the Uber Point of View. They see that they are giving you a 55% cut and they'd like to figure out how to reduce that further. That's money out the door they'll never see again.
> 
> 
> Being opposed to regulation is part of Uber's DNA, its hardwired into the company's mission. When they opened shop here in Pennsylvania, the Public Utility Commission that regulates taxi and other transportation services determined they were in violation and it didn't stop them.
> ...


Uber and lyft are going to be regulated as a public utility for safe transportation , Lyft has already begun taking measures by hiring only drivers with cars that are 2017 or newer to try and circumvent regulation.
States will regulate ride share as a public safety issue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> See the breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


START IT.

" IF YOU BUILD IT
THEY WILL COME " !


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> See the breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people still do not understand how they are paid. Time and mileage. What Uber charges is not of a concern, we do not get 80% of the fare anymore. It's been a while now that is gone to a time and distance rate.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Some people still do not understand how they are paid. Time and mileage. What Uber charges is not of a concern, we do not get 80% of the fare anymore. It's been a while now that is gone to a time and distance rate.


Indeed. You should know EXACTLY what you expect to make. Don't count on a surge or a tip and then complain. I usually don't even look at Uber's take, unless my earnings are above average. In the big picture, it is a revenue and market share game now, not bottom line. Uber's value is in its potential earnings. As this game plays out, there could be some more good times ahead for the smart driver.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I actually disagree.... yea we get paid miles and time , but they are not clear to pax.... pax are getting gouge and they think we will make 80% of the ride and they decided to no tip us based on that misconception..... when I tell pax that Uber Is taking up to 50%-70% they are in disbelief. In short it is effecting us one way or another


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I actually disagree.... yea we get paid miles and time , but they are not clear to pax.... pax are getting gouge and they think we will make 80% of the ride and they decided to no tip us based on that misconception..... when I tell pax that Uber Is taking up to 50%-70% they are in disbelief. In short it is effecting us one way or another


Should not be expecting tips. You get paid time and distance, anything else is a bonus. In 4 years, I have seen the amount of tipping increase significantly, usually over 75% tip now. I don't expect them, but they sure are nice.

Uber is not taking 50%-75% on an average. I do a spreadsheet every month and I take 75%-78%. Sure there are some trips that Uber takes 45%, there are some where Uber eats a surge and they are negative. Telling pax that Uber is taking 50-70% is misleading too.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber and lyft are going to be regulated as a public utility for safe transportation , Lyft has already begun taking measures by hiring only drivers with cars that are 2017 or newer to try and circumvent regulation.
> States will regulate ride share as a public safety issue.


The problem with this regulation of Uber/Lyft as a "public utility" is that it will open the door for new, unregulated ride share entities to emerge and undercut U/L on a price basis.

That's exactly how Uber and Lyft got started in the first place, scoffing at the laws which already regulated this industry.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The problem with this regulation of Uber/Lyft as a "public utility" is that it will open the door for new, unregulated ride share entities to emerge and undercut U/L on a price basis.
> 
> That's exactly how Uber and Lyft got started in the first place, scoffing at the laws which already regulated this industry.


Cutting rates any further will be the death of any rideshare company, it'll cost more to drive then what one earns, drivers will quit enmass.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Should not be expecting tips. You get paid time and distance, anything else is a bonus. In 4 years, I have seen the amount of tipping increase significantly, usually over 75% tip now. I don't expect them, but they sure are nice.
> 
> Uber is not taking 50%-75% on an average. I do a spreadsheet every month and I take 75%-78%. Sure there are some trips that Uber takes 45%, there are some where Uber eats a surge and they are negative. Telling pax that Uber is taking 50-70% is misleading too.


There are rides that they are indeed taking over 50% of the share... and tips are not expected but they were indeed giving. Anyways you sound like uber shill.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Uber just continues to rape us all. No lube.


It isn't rape if you consent. You consent every time you tap that blue "Go" button.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Of course, they have a price gouging algorithm based on supply and demand. Uber is booking at the rate of $15 billion per quarter. Revenue for last quarter was $3 billion, so 20%. Hard to fudge that without getting caught. They claimed a loss of $1 billion on the quarter, a number that is so complicated that it is easy to fudge. But you can bet there is pressure to reduce that loss in coming quarters. Let see what revenue to booking is next quarter. Earnings announced Aug 8 at 4pm :smiles:.


I could see both U/L reporting losses that are below NYSE expectations. This would cause the stocks to spike. Which would be beneficial for all those company employees who are looking to unload their stocks.



peteyvavs said:


> Uber and lyft are going to be regulated as a public utility for safe transportation , Lyft has already begun taking measures by hiring only drivers with cars that are 2017 or newer to try and circumvent regulation.
> States will regulate ride share as a public safety issue.


2017 or newer car on 2019 rates. Sounds like they are going to push everyone into indentured servitude as rental car drivers.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Stocks not likely to spike on less than expected losses unless ridership and revenue are up. Investors at this stage are not betting on a leaner run company. They are betting on growth.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> It isn't rape if you consent. You consent every time you tap that blue "Go" button.


It is raped if you're considered mentally challenged, which many U/L drivers are.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Doesn't the breakdown show Uber got its cut from the driver? Passengers simply have to pay for the fare eventually. Unless I missed something here?
> 
> 
> Some do prefer it that way.
> ...


What the Literal **** did you even mean by that question?
Seriously.
I spelled out exactly how the fare is calculated and that this never had anything to do with how drivers are paid.
We were never paid on a percentage of the fare.
Proof? You never got less than per mile per minute percentage even when the ride was free (0.00 fare) to the rider.

I don't know how much more clearly you can have it spelled out for you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> What the Literal @@@@ did you even mean by that question?
> Seriously.
> I spelled out exactly how the fare is calculated and that this never had anything to do with how drivers are paid.
> We were never paid on a percentage of the fare.
> ...


When I started driving for Uber it was an 80/20 splint on the fare.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I could see both U/L reporting losses that are below NYSE expectations. This would cause the stocks to spike. Which would be beneficial for all those company employees who are looking to unload their stocks.


For cases like Uber and Lyft, I think the stat that is more important at this point in time is the total revenue and market share numbers, as opposed to net earnings/losses.

These are growth stories at this point in time.

Profits are on the future horizon, building the size of the business is the key for the stock price and to fulfill the Uber dream.

If all Uber accomplishes is the destruction of the cab industry and hegemony in portal to portal transport, Uber will be a failure as far as its shareholders.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> When I started driving for Uber it was an 80/20 splint on the fare.


No, it never was for X.

You got 80% of per mile and per minute.
You also got 80% of the base (was 1.00 so 0.80).

But you never had a ride you weren't paid for because the Fare was 0.00 (free ride or less than the credit they had).
You were always paid percentage of mileage and time.

The fact that the riders fare was calculated base+miles+minutes+booking fee and now they charge whatever they want for the fare has Nothing to do with how you were paid in the past...


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

This has to do with the topic I think.

By now I don’t consider myself a newbie. But just realized something: I always thought we were payed the same amount per mile no matter if it was pool or X.

Checking the pay outs, I find that pool pays .52 and X pays .62 (market: Miami).

Apparently when doing pool the car suffers less wear and tear?...

????


----------

